# MacDuff Tower, near scone, Perthshire, Scotland, April 2011



## spacepunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Here we go again!, A mile hike up a steep slope to what looked like a tower in the distance.











Smellycat gasps! "Is that it!"





Looks Ok from the front.





Spacepunk grins round the back. Nice views though!


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 21, 2011)

LOL!!! At least you checked it out so that we don't have to! 
Love the view.


----------



## godzilla73 (Apr 21, 2011)

_ROSS 
Will you to Scone?

MACDUFF 
No, cousin, I'll to Fife.

ROSS 
Well, I will thither._

Can see why he didn't want to rush back there, looking at Spacepunks pics .....

GDZ
PS Do I win a prize for doing the most obvious Macbeth quote?


----------



## Smellycat (Apr 21, 2011)

was worth the climb for the view, but not one of the best outcomes !!


----------



## Spiritwalker (Apr 21, 2011)

Can see that from my back window 

Always good for a wee cycle up there.

Wee bit of info on it for a'body.http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/pages/McDuffs-Monument-Perth/192526020782642?sk=info


----------



## Spiritwalker (Apr 22, 2011)

Went out for a run tonight (unfit bas ) and took some more snaps of McDuff's monument en route.

Looking towards the tower coming from the direction of The Pinnacle.





Behind the tower





The inside wall of the tower. Someone has had a fire but forgot to take home their empty Bud box. Fannies.





Front of the tower.





Front of the tower from diff angle





Looking towards Scone & Perth in the distance. Can't really make out though as pish old camera phone and also deteriorating light and weather conditions.


----------



## spacepunk (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks different in the dusk SW.
Must've been a party close by, as there were loads of empty tinnies lying about in the gourse bushes and surrounding area.


----------

